
Iran pumps up “massive” offensive exercise with over 50 drones, maybe - onemoresoop
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/03/iran-pumps-up-massive-offensive-exercise-with-over-50-drones-maybe/
======
Dahoon
>Iran has been accumulating captured US and Israeli drones and attempting to
reverse-engineer them for years.

Well, if they capture a drone in Iranian airspace it is by definition Iranian
drones. The easiest way to stop this is not fly drones around Iran. One could
almost think someone wanted to piss them off.

